# Urban vs Rural



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

I was curious to see if most of the members of the fourm lived in a urban enviroment. As much as i love cities and large buildings i live out in the country!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Urban/Suburban Area for me.

I don't see myself ever living in the country. They are some nice scenic areas most of the time and there is nothing wrong with the country, I am just not a country person.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

Been an urbanite since I was born. :colgate:


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

I like urban...but I would vacation in the country. Its one of those, nice to visit not to live kinda things.


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Like Both.. But my heart says me to vote Urban/Suburban area


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

As much as I love skyscrapers and major cities... if I was given the choice between living in an urban area, or having sex with a broom stick, I'd totally give the broom stick a good lesson in sodomy.  I have way too many bad experiences with cities.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Urban definately, the only place I would live that is rural is in Norway.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Urban


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

The best part about my city is that it can fall under all 3


----------



## Rip the Jacker (Aug 24, 2004)

I love the city, love the country too, but i HATE the suburbs.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I've lived in a rather rural area for 5 years and it was sooo boring as a teenager.
I also dislike suburban areas. They are in most cases too far away from the city center for me.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

I´m living in an urban area and I can´t imagine to live on the country. Maybe I´ll change my mind when I´m old!


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Rural is better than most urban areas but good urban can easily defeat rural landscapes.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Rural. kay: because I'm living a rural area.


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

I live out in the boonies, but everyone in my family lives in the Golden Horseshoe


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I love pure rural areas...especially Montana and old country towns. I also love the downtowns and midtowns of "real" cities. However I despise suburban developments since the 1950's. The worst are gated communities and cul-de-sacs, so soul numbing. I like beach towns too.
Ideally a place in both would work for me. I prefer motorcycles to cars.

Outside the city I can deal with these environments.
Wyoming








Montana
















Pennsylvania (i like old towns with density in the country)
















New Jersey Pine Barrens 
















New Jersey shore









Places that would kill me.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

btw i live smack in center city.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Urban center that is Chicago. I couldn't imagine living in a rural area,that would be awful.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The suburbs *own.*


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

Im pretty well setup where i live... im out in the country surrounded on three sides by forest and fields, there is a wide variety of wild animals and birds. But, i also live with a half hour drive of six cities of over 100,000 people and im only 75km from downtown Toronto. I like to best of both worlds scenerio!


----------

